# About to graduate from College and want to join the force



## dosunx (25 Feb 2013)

Hi there,
I understand that a degree is needed to become an officer.
What jobs can I join for under the regular force? ROTP
Since I already have a Business Administrations - Management diploma; I might as well find some way to utilize it.
Anybody have any info on how I can put my diploma to use?


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Feb 2013)

You'll need to transfer your credits to start working on a degree.

Or be a RMS Clerk, eventually you'll end up working as a Sgt/WO Chief Clerk and do some business admin type-stuff.


----------



## dosunx (25 Feb 2013)

yeah im not gonna be a chief clerk.. i want to be like an information officer something more meaningful.... I know information officers are rare but.. thats like my dream


----------



## SentryMAn (25 Feb 2013)

If you are under the Logistics branch, you ARE doing something meaningful.

There are no positions in the CF that are not meaningful in some degree to some one else.


----------



## dosunx (25 Feb 2013)

i Meant to my own opinion.

and Yes I was planning for logistics. 

I was planning to go to ryerson university this coming falls. However; I dont mind going into another field if the forces requests me to.
I dont want to waste too mcuh time before getting into training or another school.
however, I want to ensure I am doing something incase my application doesnt go well
When should I apply to the forces?


----------



## Journeyman (25 Feb 2013)

dosunx said:
			
		

> yeah im not gonna be a chief clerk.. i want to be like an information officer something more meaningful.... I know information officers are rare but.. thats like my dream


From my experience with them, you seem like a natural for the Influence Activity world. 

That sense of superiority in being "more meaningful" in the current battle space; demeaning another trade while obviously knowing nothing about it or its significance; framing your message with abysmal punctuation, grammar, writing.....


Yep, it may not have been the message intended, but you_ definitely_ got a message across. Best of luck  :nod:


----------



## dosunx (25 Feb 2013)

I can probably construct some logic on how that trade will synergize the entire structure of the force.
I didn't intend to demean their profession. Sorry
I guess the way i meant "meaningful" is to hold positions that directly influences the military;instead of an indirect influence
Ill be careful of my wording from now on  :blotto:

with that being said...
So should I continue to enroll in my Bacheldor of Commerce- Marketing Degree? Or should I apply to the Canadian force as soon as possible?
As I said; I am bilingual and I can learn anything if I put my mind into it.. I do not mind being switched a whole new trade.
The thing is.. I want to get my eyes corrected and pay off a small debt before I apply.

I've already decided; I If i cant join the CF this year, then I will keep trying the next years.
I have already decided that my life will revolve around the force; I won't give up!
However;  I don't want to delay academic progression as it is an requirement to join the CF..


----------



## SentryMAn (25 Feb 2013)

It's in your best interest to start researching the trades you qualify for.  Then start reading about the different aspects of being in the logistics field weather as an Officer or clerk.  Understand the way each position fits in the bigger puzzle and then you might understand the way things work slightly better.

The time to apply was yesterday if you want to join the forces.  Recruiting numbers have gone down and the budgets cut.  Best to start researching today and apply as soon as possible.


----------



## SentryMAn (25 Feb 2013)

dosunx said:
			
		

> I can probably construct some logic on how that trade will synergize the entire structure of the force.
> I didn't intend to demean their profession. Sorry
> I guess the way i meant "meaningful" is to hold positions that directly influences the military;instead of an indirect influence
> Ill be careful of my wording from now on  :blotto:



Nothing happens in the military, any military without adequate Logistics.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> From my experience with them, you seem like a natural for the Influence Activity world.
> 
> That sense of superiority in being "more meaningful" in the current battle space; demeaning another trade while obviously knowing nothing about it or its significance; framing your message with abysmal punctuation, grammar, writing.....
> 
> ...



But he seems to be just what we need in the PAFFO world.  Let him become a PAO and screw things up.  He will be one of many......and a legend in his own mind.


----------



## dosunx (25 Feb 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> But he seems to be just what we need in the PAFFO world.  Let him become a PAO and screw things up.  He will be one of many......and a legend in his own mind.



Yes it was wrong for me to judge the trade like that. I acknowledge that.

but if you dont have anything nice to say without giving a chance; your judgement of me is not needed. 
your head must be a rock.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Feb 2013)

dosunx said:
			
		

> Yes it was wrong for me to judge the trade like that. I acknowledge that.
> 
> but if you dont have anything nice to say without giving a chance; your judgement of me is not needed.
> your head must be a rock.



 ;D

Who is judging who now?

You have failed to articulate clearly.  This reflects on you and your claims of having an education.  You have left yourself open to criticism and ridicule.   Your move.


----------



## dosunx (25 Feb 2013)

claim of having an education? 
I had a question. I needed to tell them the factors that will affect my application and so I did


----------



## SentryMAn (25 Feb 2013)

I'm confused, in your original post, you ask what you can do with your Diploma.  This was answered.

From what I can tell after this answer you changed the meaning of your question to suit what you wanted to hear.

This was then, ALSO answered.


----------



## dosunx (25 Feb 2013)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> I'm confused, in your original post, you ask what you can do with your Diploma.  This was answered.
> Q
> From what I can tell after this answer you changed the meaning of your question to suit what you wanted to hear.
> 
> This was then, ALSO answered.


Yes but then i had another question to ask which is when 
I have poor vision and i want to get my eyes corrected; I dont want it to affect my application. 
Should I correct it first then apply?
Or if i applied with poor vision, will it affecr my application


----------



## dosunx (25 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> From my experience with them, you seem like a natural for the Influence Activity world.
> 
> That sense of superiority in being "more meaningful" in the current battle space; demeaning another trade while obviously knowing nothing about it or its significance; framing your message with abysmal punctuation, grammar, writing.....
> 
> ...


Yeah... its wierd
I type like this on facebook, texts, and even on IM. 
I thought this would make it more clear.
Thanks to you, I realize that i suck at articulating my thoughts and i should improve that.
But typing like is a habit! :


----------



## SentryMAn (25 Feb 2013)

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over without change and expecting a different outcome.

Why not try using some proper grammar and full sentences, just for a change.  See what happens.

In response to your question Re:corrective vision.  It's been asked and answered on here countless times.  Search the forums and most of your questions would be answered.


----------



## dosunx (25 Feb 2013)

Okay


----------



## Jungle (25 Feb 2013)

> About to graduate from College and want to join the force



You want to join the force ?? You should know there are 2 sides to the force: the Dark side, and...

Well, the other one...

So, which side is it that you wish to join ??


----------



## dimsum (25 Feb 2013)

Jungle said:
			
		

> You want to join the force ?? You should know there are 2 sides to the force: the Dark side, and...
> 
> Well, the other one...
> 
> So, which side is it that you wish to join ??



http://www.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/p/join-the-dark-side-we-have-cookies-1/


----------

